# PAP-Freeware



## Kimble (15. Dezember 2001)

hi,
gibt's ein Freeware Programm, mit dem PAP Pläne am PC erstellen kann?
wenn ja, sacht mir bitte die HP!
Is wirklich wichtig!
PAP is des, mit
___________
|         |
|         |-----Ja-------
|   a<0   |             |
|         |             |
-----------
usw.


----------



## sven_raven (16. Dezember 2001)

PAP-Plan = Struktogramm ?


----------



## Kimble (17. Dezember 2001)

jo,
genau des mein ich.
Eigentlich sollten bei der komischen Skizze Leerzeichen sein, aber irgendwie ging des nett so!
aber ich mein PAP-Plan.

weißt du da was?


----------



## fischkrampf (18. Dezember 2001)

PAP (Programmablaufplan) ist nicht gleich Struktogramm. Ich denke morgen erklär ich des etwas genauer, aber jetz geh ich erstma schlafen... Sorry für die schlechte Quali des Bilds...

gn8


--- edit -------

so jetzt hab ich Zeit...

Da gibts zum Bleistift Wingesy Lite (kann sein das die Version Zeitbeschränkt ist)
Das hab ich jetz so auf die schnelle gefunden.

Der Überhammer ist aber Rational Rose würde ich sagen. Damit kannst du alle Diagrammtypen zeichnen: Klassendiagramme, Kollaborationsdiagramme,... usw. Es gibt davon ne Testversion, die du dir ziehen kannst, ist 14 Tage gültig. Danach müsstest du dir nen neuen Key per mail senden lassen...

blubb fischkrampf


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. Dezember 2001)

und das erstellt einem dann generierten c++ code?

btw gibt es wirklich so komplizierte struktogramme, die man nich mehr per hand proggen kann? kann ich mir nich wirklich vorstellen


----------



## fischkrampf (18. Dezember 2001)

ja genau Joki. Rose erstellt dir Code für C, C#, C++, Java. Diese fielen mir jetz gerade ein aber es gibt noch mehr... Schau dir mal z.B. Windows an. Des hat bestimmt große Struktos...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. Dezember 2001)

windows is aber auch keine einzelne if-schleife....


----------



## Kimble (18. Dezember 2001)

*PAP*

öhm, ich  mein PAP, auf deiner "Skizze" da.
Ich will eigentlich nur 'en Programm, mit dem man PAP-Pläne machen kann und einem nich den Code erstellt!
weissu da was?


----------

